# New Thread And Reply Thread



## potroastV2 (Aug 31, 2006)

At the moment we are having troubles, the control panel does not show up as it should, you are able to still post threads but the smilies and font interface does not show up.

We are working on fixing this asap.


----------



## Widow Maker (Aug 31, 2006)

I dont know if its just me but I cant space out my sentances like I usually do. It keeps everything in one paragraph. It prolly has something to do with my browser settings.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 31, 2006)

What do you mean space out your sentences ?
Like this.... ?

or lines down ?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 31, 2006)

PM me the problem widow and we will try to fix it or start a new support thread.

The edior should be fixed now... if you have a based reply and new thread editor pm me and I will change it manually.

I have posted a picture of what the editor should look like.


----------

